# Black river



## jjshbetz11

Couple years ago when I lived closer to it, it would produce. Just curious hows its numbers are this year? I could always count on cascade park for a stray or two.


----------



## jjshbetz11

Well....ok then.....guess I'm the only one who has fished the black river for steel in the past....


----------



## steelstalker

jjshbetz11 said:


> Couple years ago when I lived closer to it, it would produce. Just curious hows its numbers are this year? I could always count on cascade park for a stray or two.


still gives up a few


----------



## jmotyka50

Last year I went after work during late spring as I live close to the black river and smallies are in then. during fishing a young boy came up to me and ask if I was trout fishing and then told me that there was a small river arm starting to dry up and there was some trout stuck in their. after a while I went to look for myself and sure enough there were 10 or so steelhead all around 15 inches I never have fished it for steelhead as the vermilion gets loaded but this occurrence just happened last year.


----------



## mokabe

Fished it back in November at the East 31 street metro park. The river was loaded with bait fish, I saw many steelhead jumping. The rangers have told me people catch steehead throughout the park.


----------



## SelfTaught

Every tributary connected to lake will get some fish in it. From tiny creeks to all major rivers. They're truly a remarkable fish just go out & find em!


----------



## nooffseason

Yes, there are no secret rivers or streams. Anything that flows into the lake will get fish. In the fall, more fish will be east of Cleveland. Spring-time, they're everywhere!


----------



## laynhardwood

I have caught some real pigs in the black river but usually don't get large groups of fish. Lots of walking and exploring to get into a lot of fish


----------



## Rippin

SelfTaught said:


> Every tributary connected to lake will get some fish in it. From tiny creeks to all major rivers. They're truly a remarkable fish just go out & find em!


agree and your better off not mention rivers that are not stocked, defiantly go out and find out for your self, no need for spoon feeding.


----------



## jjshbetz11

Well, I don't think the black river is a secret. Decent sized river.


----------



## creekcrawler

I see no "spoon feeding" going on here.
I don't see a problem mentioning any of the main rivers. I think we all know that the Ashtabula, the Cuyahoga,
the Black, the Huron all get some strays running them.
Not like jjshbetz asked if anyone did any good in any particular tiny crik.
Heck, wanna fish the Black, go for it. It's a big river.


----------



## KTkiff

There is a major difference from mentioning the black or cuyahoga vs some of the ditches that hold steel.


----------



## laynhardwood

People get too up tight about basically nothing. The vermilion river fished way better before it was stocked.


----------



## jjshbetz11

I got to say, there are no more secret tribe, rivers, or creeks, it's 2016 folks, EVERYTHING IS MAPPED!!!!!!!, not like you stumbled upon uncharted waters!!!! Like previously stated, if it hits the lake with no big dams, it's gonna hold fish!!!


----------



## fishing pole

jjshbetz11 said:


> I got to say, there are no more secret tribe, rivers, or creeks, it's 2016 folks, EVERYTHING IS MAPPED!!!!!!!, not like you stumbled upon uncharted waters!!!! Like previously stated, if it hits the lake with no big dams, it's gonna hold fish!!!


Everything is mapped but no one wants to do the leg work. I've hiked into some remote streams to be really disappointed and a few were worth it. Now someone can find those creeks but they may never try them out as they don't want to waste time. We want instant info including when, where, why and how many. The only way to learn is to walk!


----------



## jjshbetz11

Lord knows I put in the legwork and got the scars and mud stained carpet in my jeep to prove it. Don't think its the legwork that keeps people away from honey holes, but the ability to read water and research water when it is low to see the holes behind boulders, read the bank looking for drops, or fear of wading across a wide section of river to get to a funnel. Heck, I had no plans on even fishing the black river(to far of drive) was just curious if it was doing any good this year. Sorry if I ruffled any feathers. Instant info is what everybody has that has a smartphone. With river apps showing flow, temp heck even what to throw! I think all this instant info is just fine, I can cast out exactly what's been smeared all over the internet and still catch nothing. Orvis boy comes to mind.


----------



## fishing pole

Betz

I wasnt referring to you just your post on the mapping. Meant no harm. As for cell phones to me they are just a leash to the outside world. My may find it's way on the bottom of the river. Give me an old fashioned gazetter and solitude and I am golden. Fish or not!


----------



## c. j. stone

My take on this is the waste of potential trophies when the fish get into these "ditches", perhaps after a rain, and cant't get back out when they start to dry up! Most of us steel fishermen have seen them in our travels. I know I have in ankle deep holes I could step over.(Also we need to be aware that most such ditches are, or eventually are, on private property that needs to be respected.)


----------



## creekcrawler

fishing pole said:


> Give me an old fashioned gazetter and solitude and I am golden.


AMEN! My old Ohio Gazeteer is beat up and bedraggled and has tons of little notes scrawled on it!


----------

